# Getting our V interested in balls/other toys



## LucyJ (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello, 

Our V is 5 and a half months now and his training is getting better every day. We had originally planned to take balls on our walks for him to chase to help burn off that excess energy and for him to go to gun dog class to increase
his focus and use his mind. But he just isn’t into balls or most toys as a reward or for independent play. He will play tug with us, destroys any soft toys as if it is his sole purpose in life but isn’t into chasing after toys or gun dog dummies. 

Any tips on how to get him interested in this? X


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't play tug with my gundogs.
It's not a very good habit, when you want them to give birds to you.
If your interested in gun dog training.
Why not get him birds, instead of balls?
Perfection Kennels has a very good video for training. It's called Perfect Start, and can be ordered online.


----------



## joav (Aug 10, 2018)

i taught george to catch at 5 months,
started with small bits of food,
then moved to mini tennis balls,
now he can catch anything, really firmed up his desire to play fetch...

while he got the fetch / return / drop / sit / repeat cycle,
i found early on he’d get bored with all the process,
would want to move on to other games.

i adapted to a two ball fetch, where i throw the second after he returns the first,
made for faster cycles, more entertainment for him...

is 14 months now, wants to play fetch for hours at a time, is great for both of us,
easily worth all the training time to get there...


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucy, like people, they have preferences, it's best to figure them out and then respect them. That he wont chase a ball isn't that unusual, nor is it something you can "train", nor is it even necessary. 

If he's off lead enough and doing his thing, that's the important part. You risk creating other issues when you impose your needs on him, or come up with short cuts to vigorous daily exercise.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Watch out what you wish for. I've had two GSP and now on my second V. Neither of the GSPs or the first V had any desire to chase a ball. So exercise was always mountain bike, or hiking or down at the lake when the water level was low. And I always thought how much more convenient it would be on those late work days to have a ball dog. Well, my current V is a ball dog. Big time. I can throw the ball for him for an hour at the local school football field or dog park. And he won't stop there. In the evening he's dropping the ball on the couch for me to throw it in the house for him. If I put it away he'll sit next to the garage door whining for it. At the dog park he won't play with other dogs. Just wants that **** ball! Relentless.


----------

